# Readdle fête son 3ème anniversaire et promo



## LaurentR (2 Août 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Readdle (ReaddleDocs, FlashDrive, ...) fête son 3ème anniversaire en mettant toutes ses applications Ipad/Iphone à 0,79  aujourd'hui.

http://readdle.com/


----------

